# cargar con



## loquita85

Hola,
pido ayuda para traducir esta frase:

_Para muchos padres inmigrantes la verginidad de la hija carga con el honor de toda la familia_ 

no entiendo el sentido de "cargar con".. mi traducción es:

"Per molti genitori immigrati la verginità della figlia salvaguarda l'onore della famiglia" pero sé que no es correcto..


----------



## Yulan

Hola Loquita85,

Direi "_pesa_ sull'onore di tutta la famiglia" perchè di solito ho trovato "cargar con" nel senso di "accollare", quindi sopportare un onere ...

Spero ti sia d'aiuto


----------



## loquita85

Yulan said:


> Hola Loquita85,
> 
> Direi "_pesa_ sull'onore di tutta la famiglia" perchè di solito ho trovato "cargar con" nel senso di "accollare", quindi sopportare un onere ...
> 
> Spero ti sia d'aiuto



Grazie Yulan!  adesso sì che rende bene, in effetti ci avevo pensato, ma non ero molto sicura.. credo di non aver mai incontrato questo verbo prima d'ora


----------



## chlapec

Io direi "*sostiene* *l'onore*".


----------



## Yulan

Vale, Loquita, ha sido un placer


----------



## loquita85

chlapec said:


> Io direi "*sostiene* *l'onore*".



bravo!  ..mi piace!!! credo abbia un significato un pò più imparziale


----------



## Yulan

chlapec said:


> Io direi "*sostiene* *l'onore*".


 

Sí, Chalpec!

Anche questa versione va bene! 
Bisognerebbe capire cosa dice il seguito della frase ... sempre che non sia seguita da un punto!

Ciao


----------



## Neuromante

No puede ser "pesa sul onore". Simplemente la preposición española indica todo lo contrario.


----------



## loquita85

Yulan said:


> Sí, Chalpec!
> 
> Anche questa versione va bene!
> Bisognerebbe capire cosa dice il seguito della frase ... sempre che non sia seguita da un punto!



*C*'è proprio un punto! 

Grazie anche a te Neuromante, ora credo di non avere altri dubbi!


----------



## 0scar

loquita85 said:


> Hola,
> pido ayuda para traducir esta frase:
> 
> _Para muchos padres inmigrantes la verginidad de la hija carga con el honor de toda la familia_


 
Se entendería mejor si dijese _"...en la virginidad de la hija está depositado el honor de toda la familia"_


----------



## ursu-lab

loquita85 said:


> Hola,
> pido ayuda para traducir esta frase:
> 
> _Para muchos padres inmigrantes la verginidad de la hija carga con el honor de toda la familia_
> 
> no entiendo el sentido de "cargar con".. mi traducción es:
> 
> "Per molti genitori immigrati la verginità della figlia salvaguarda l'onore della famiglia" pero sé que no es correcto..



...la verginità della figlia *si sobbarca *(la responsabilità del) l'onore di tutta la famiglia.

Oppure:

.... si fa carico dell'onore di tutta la famiglia.

Oppure:

... assume su di sé l'onore...


Oppure, ma cambiando la frase (cosa che personalmente ti consiglio di fare):

1) l'onore della famiglia *incombe a*lla verginità della figlia. (cioè, "è responsabilità di", "spetta a")

2) l'onore della famiglia *gravita su*lla verginità della figlia .

Ecc.


PS: nel titolo del thread hai scritto "*cobrar *con", non "cargar".


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me influisce/incide sull'onore di tutta la famiglia.


----------



## gatogab

Grava sull'onore di tutta la famiglia.


----------



## Yulan

Hola GatoG,

Yo también sugerí la misma cosa: "pesa sull'onore di tutta la famiglia" (pesa = grava) pues me parecía la interpretación más adecuada.

En italiano yo lo digo así.  

Cariños


----------



## gatogab

Yulan said:


> Hola GatoG,
> 
> Yo también sugerí la misma cosa: "pesa sull'onore di tutta la famiglia" (pesa = grava) pues me parecía la interpretación más adecuada.
> 
> En italiano yo lo digo así.
> 
> Cariños


 Claro, porque la frase no se refiere a mantener ni sostener.
Uno puede mantener o sostener una hoja de papel, pero no es una *"carga"*


----------



## Yulan

gatogab said:


> Claro, porque la frase no se refiere a mantener ni sostener.
> Uno puede mantener o sostener una hoja de papel, pero no es una *"carga"*


 

*¡upa chalupa! *


----------



## Neuromante

Es que significa todo lo contrario. Ya lo dije.

En la frase española viene a decir que la virginidad de la hija es el único honor real de la familia, que depende de ella. Hay una intención en la dirección en que funciona la virginidad que se pierde si lo traduces de esa manera. (Nunca me imaginé que se pudiera escribir algo que sonara tan burro. Para eso están los contextos)

Las opciones de Usula, aunque alguna no me convence personalmente, son todas correctas. Tienen ese matiz de "centralidad" que se pierde con variantes del verbo "pesar"


----------



## Yulan

Pero, ¿por qué, Neuromante?

Siento insistir y tengo miedo que, de todas maneras, no servirá.
 
Creo que en este contexto no se trate de traducción, sino de interpretación: en italiano cuando dices que_  “la verginità della figlia grava o pesa sull’onore di tutta la famiglia” _*significa* que _“l’onore di tutta la  famiglia gravita attorno alla verginità della figlia”_ (para decirlo según la sugerencia de Ursu) o que_ “tutto l’onore della famiglia dipende dalla verginità della figlia”_.
 
(No es correcto en italiano decir “l'onore della famiglia *incombe a*lla verginità della figlia pues:  
*Incombere v.intr.:</SPAN>*
Detto spec. di* un pericolo o di una calamità,* gravare su qlcu. o su qlco. in modo minaccioso; essere imminente SIN *minacciare*, *sovrastare*: _gravi problemi incombono sul paese_; in situazione nota l'arg. può essere sottinteso, spesso con il soggetto posposto: _incombe un violento temporale__)_
__ 
_Un saludo _**


----------



## Neuromante

Yo me baso en cual es el sujeto y en que no pueden intercambiarse sujetos y predicados sin cambiar el verbo. Y en lo que ha puesto Ursula, que si "me" corresponden a lo que leo en la frase original.

El verbo "cargar" aquí es equivalente a "porta alle spalle"
No creo que "la verginità pesa sull onore" equivalga a "lo´onore pesa sulla verginità" 
No estoy recurriendo a la ironía, que conste. Es que es ése el problema que encuentro.


----------



## Yulan

Vale, Neuromante.
Yo desisto y ... un saludo


----------



## ursu-lab

Yulan said:


> (No es correcto en italiano decir “l'onore della famiglia *incombe a*lla verginità della figlia pues:
> *Incombere v.intr.:</SPAN>*
> Detto spec. di* un pericolo o di una calamità,* gravare su qlcu. o su qlco. in modo minaccioso; essere imminente SIN *minacciare*, *sovrastare*: _gravi problemi incombono sul paese_; in situazione nota l'arg. può essere sottinteso, spesso con il soggetto posposto: _incombe un violento temporale__)_
> 
> _Un saludo _




Non è corretto nel significato che linki tu, ma in quello che indico io sì (immaginando che qualcuno *ignorasse *il significato del verbo "incombere", avevo pure messo tra parentesi che l'intendevo come sinonimo di "spettare", bastava leggere tutta la riga).

Il verbo "incombere" in italiano *ha due (2) accezioni*, e la seconda (incombere *a*) è quella che proponevo:

. *2.* Spettare, toccare per dovere d’ufficio, e sim.: _m’incombe l’obbligo di avvertirvi_; _non incombe *a* me il dirglielo_.

Il significato di "cargar con" è quello indicato da Chaplec e da Neuromante e si può consultare anche sul dizionario (non nella prima riga, ma un po' più giù, richiede uno sforzo ma vale la pena):

*31.     * intr. Llevarse, tomar. _Cargó __CON__ ello.

_Ossia:* se ne fece carico.  (cargar con las responsabilidades = farsi carico delle responsabilità)

*"Pesare" è troppo ambiguo, perché non si capisce se è "essere un peso", nel senso di "essere un problema" e dire che la verginità della figlia è un problema per l'onore della famiglia è, come minimo, una contraddizione.


Un saluto anche a te...


----------



## Yulan

Ursu, mi dispiace il tono del tuo messaggio.

Parto sempre dal presupposto che "interpretare" il significato sia la cosa più importante quando si tratta di rendere la giusta idea passando da una lingua all'altra.

Non userei, in italiano, un'accezione tanto rara del verbo "incombere" (e mi dispiace se mi sono espressa in modo sbagliato). 

Rimango dell'avviso che "pesare" in questo contesto significhi "avere un ruolo fondamentale, essere molto importante, contare molto" e, credo sarai d'accordo con me, che tutte queste accezioni   portano a fare capire quanto sia importante la verginità per l'onore di tutta la famiglia: infatti ho specificato anche "l'onore di tutta la famiglia gravita attorno a ..."

Tutto qui.
Un saluto


----------



## ursu-lab

Yulan said:


> Rimango dell'avviso che "pesare" in questo contesto significhi "avere un ruolo fondamentale, essere molto importante, contare molto"



Sono dello stesso avviso, ma *non *seguito dalla preposizione "su". In questo caso il verbo dovrebbe reggere la preposizione "per". Dall'errore di questa preposizione è nato l'equivoco con Neuromante che, giustamente, l'ha interpretato col senso di "verginità=essere un peso". L'ha spiegato due volte ma evidentemente non è stato capito.

Un fatto che pesa molto *per *la famiglia -> *ha *un peso per la famiglia.

Un fatto che pesa *sulla *famiglia -> *è *un peso per la famiglia.

Definizione del verbo "pesare" (Treccani):
*2c.*  In senso fig., sempre con uso assol., *avere importanza*, avere valore  determinante in una risoluzione e sim. (*più com. in questo senso  l’espressione avere peso)*: _sono argomenti che pesano_; _gode grande stima tra i membri del Consiglio d’amministrazione_,_ e il suo è un giudizio che pesa (per noi, secondo noi, per quanto ci riguarda, ecc.).
*3b*_*.* In senso fig., costituire *una molestia, un fastidio*, in senso fisico o morale: _un cibo che pesa *sullo *stomaco_, difficile da digerire; _il rimorso gli pesa tuttora *sulla *coscienza_.

Una spesa che grava/pesa *sul *bilancio familiare, ecc.

Comunque la frase *non *dice *letteralmente *che "la verginità ha un peso/è importante per la famiglia", ma che "la verginità* si fa carico* dell'onore (*carga con*=si addossa/sobbarca la responsabilità) della famiglia", cioè che l'onore della famiglia *dipende *dalla verginità. 
Ci sono culture in cui dalla verginità di una figlia dipendono le sorti di un'intera famiglia. Non mi sembra un particolare di poco conto e non è affatto la stessa cosa. Come vedi, non si tratta semplicemente di interpretare.


----------



## Neuromante

otherwise said:


> scusate ma il titolo di questo thread: "*cobrar con*"; cosa c'entra con cargar?



È uno sbaglio nel titolo. Se leggi la frase verrai che è "cargar"



Infinite, a todos nos parece una exageración: Pero eso es lo que pone la frase, así que eso es lo que hay que traducir.


----------



## infinite sadness

[...]
Comunque, ora ho riletto la frase iniziale e mi conferma che l'aggettivo "tutta" si riferisce alla famiglia, non all'onore. Cioè, non è "tutto l'onore di una famiglia" ma "l'onore di tutta la famiglia". C'è un po' di differenza tra le due.


----------



## loquita85

Gracias a todos por sus contribuciones, ¡me gustan las confrontaciones y me gusta este forum!  Ursu-lab tienes razon: no sé como hize, pero me equivoquè en el título 
Lo que he entendido hasta ahora es que "cargar con" no tiene ningún tipo de acepción (positiva o negativa: ¿correcto?).. Eso es ya bastante. La RAE pone simplemente "Llevarse, tomar. _Cargó __CON__ ello." _que me parece muy poco de ayuda 
Por lo que concierne traducción/interpretación, creo que no hay traducción correcta, si no hay interpretación correcta: entonces la frase
_“l’onore di tutta la  famiglia gravita attorno alla verginità della figlia”_ no significa que _“tutto l’onore della famiglia dipende dalla verginità della figlia”_, porque el sentido cambia. Por ejemplo, en el primer caso "tutta la famiglia" puede hacer referencia a la familia en general, pero también a la familia ampliada (I, II, III generación): ¿Quién sabe? Estoy de acuerdo con Neuromante.. en este punto creo que "cargar con" puede traducirse como "sostenere/reggere"  aunque a mí me gusta "preservare" XD

Yo propongo: "Per molti immigrati la verginità della figlia preserva l'onore di tutta la famiglia." oppure "L'onore di tutta la famiglia è preservato dalla verginità della figlia" ¿Que os parece?


----------



## Yulan

Loquita,

Nulla ti vieta di usare "preservare", ma bisogna pur ammettere, in questo caso, che la tua sarebbe pura interpretazione, secondo il tuo gusto personale,  e nulla avrebbe a che vedere con il consiglio di Neuromante e con il significato di "cargar con". 

Sbaglio?

Buon lavoro e un caro saluto


----------



## chlapec

Hola de nuevo. *Cargar con* sí tiene (al menos en este caso) una *connotación negativa*. La tiene porque la mujer debe asumir, quiera o no, que el honor (en todo o en gran parte, no lo sé) de su familia depende de que ella preserve o no su virginidad. Es decir, la virginidad, que es una característica neutra (al menos para muchos de nosotros, afortunadamente), que se puede poseer o no, se convierte en un estado indispensable de la mujer no casada si no quiere ofender el honor de toda su familia. Así, el honor de la familia constituye una pesada carga, que debe ser sostenida con la virginidad.
Por eso yo creo que la traducción deberia preservar el sentido de que la virginidad debe *sostener el peso* de lo que, abstractamente, se considera *la honorabilidad de la familia*. Hay por ahí varias propuestas que me parecen, personalmente, muy adecuadas. Querría añadir que tampoco en español es muy "natural" la frase en cuestión.


----------



## Yulan

Hola Chlapec,

Personalmente me gusta mucho lo que dices y me parece una interpretación objetiva. 

Un saludo


----------



## gatogab

loquita85 said:


> Hola,
> pido ayuda para traducir esta frase:
> 
> _Para muchos padres inmigrantes la verginidad de la hija carga con el honor de toda la familia_
> 
> no entiendo el sentido de "cargar con".. mi traducción es:
> 
> "Per molti genitori immigrati la verginità della figlia salvaguarda l'onore della famiglia" pero sé que no es correcto..


 
Per quanto mi riguarda, la frase in questione si riferisce a che se la figlia perde la sua verginità in modo non ortodosso, è un'infamia che ricade su tutta la famiglia.


----------



## loquita85

grazie a tutti voi  grazie Yulan, un saluto anche a te.


----------

